

GitHub within CLI - harshasrinivas
https://github.com/harshasrinivas/cli-github

======
st3fan
Also fantastic, the hub command:
[https://github.com/github/hub/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/github/hub/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
harshasrinivas
yes :) awesome

------
harshasrinivas
thanks

